# Winter Cover for AutoSleeper Talisman 2004 - Yes or No ???



## 107966 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Everyone

I've just brought a 2004 AutoSleeper Talisman and am pondering wether to invest in a winter cover because until I build an awning onto my garage, I can't store it in a sheltered area.

I emailed Autosleeper and they advise against it because of dulling the paintwork (where the cover rubs) and potential condensation build up. 
I note some of the covers offered on the internet are breathable, so logically that would negate the last issue.

What would you advise ???

regards

Mark


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd listen to Autosleepers, they built it after all. To be more accurate, I did listen to A/S and our dealer. Both said the same when I asked exactly the same question as you.

Our dealer, who is very droll but a wise old bird said, "Do you cover your car up all winter? That's made of steel and will rust, but your M/H is fibreglass and it won't."

Your decision Mark, but I spent the dosh on a 'Taylor Made'. Much more useful.

Regards

Zeb


----------



## 107966 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re- Cover Query*

A 'Taylor Made' ???. sorry but this ones my first MH, so you'll have to excuse me ignorance..

Ta for replying...

Mark


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I have often wondred what advantages that covering a M/H in the winter has, apart from mabe keep it a bit cleaner. I think you get more rain in this country in the spring months and the winters can be quiet nice. 

But also why stop using the M/H just because it is winter?

I would use the money you were going to spend on a cover for some nice winter trips away.


Richard...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

A 'Taylor Made' is a thermal cover for the windscreen and cab side windows. See  >>here<< 

The originals are called Silver Screens, but I wouldn't deal with them because they are so keen to slag off Taylor Made at the least opportunity, and quite embarrassingly loudly at shows etc.. Even if they have due cause (which I doubt, as it sounded like petulent sour grapes to me) it's not the sort of behaviour that fills me with confidence in a retailer.

In my opinion the Taylor Made is better anyway, and it has velcro all down each side of the front panel so it can be lowered or raised during the day to let the light in without having to take it off and store it. I would also advise you to opt for an external one as they virtually eliminate condensation inside the windscreen, while the internal ones might reduce it a bit but not very much. Opinions vary of course, as may well become apparent in a while. 

A very useful bit of kit if you intend using your van anytime between now and about next March. (This is what Richard meant too, I'm sure.)

Regards

Zeb

(Edit) P.S. Welcome to the forum. Pay your ten quid, it's the best value you will get in a long time.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We got an external cab window cover from the last York show ready fro the winter. Used it all last week and the cab is nice and warm now with no wet windows. Our van has Remus internal cab blinds which are usless for winter insulation.

We got our blinds from Silver Screens, and they have got the front pannel so you can see out of the front window. We got them from Silver Screens because I called both companys before the show and silver screens called me back with all the info I wanted within the hour.


Richard...


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

To confirm the relevant answers to your query.
My last two caravans were Avondales....ie the roof, front and back were fibre glass.
On the first one I used a good quality breathable cover which did a wonderful job of keeping the van clean with no condensation etc.
However it did rub and dull the fibre glass gel coat around the curved sections. There is no way of restoring the shine once it is rubbed.
Consequently I didn't use one on my last 'van and would never recommend one for a MH.

HTH.


----------

